
Installation-Driven Development - bit-player
http://third-bit.com/2016/03/19/continuous-installation-checking.html
======
mchahn
Every company I've worked at has one or more test "engineers" who do nothing
but install and run software on every release. I have always pitied them for
their grueling repetitive jobs. Having said that, many are very good at
isolating a problem to the point where fixing is easy and others say "this
doesn't work".

------
chei0aiV
Seems like the distros are the traditional solution to this problem.

